# هل هذا التقسيم لتخصصات هندسة الطيران صحيح؟



## MastaMinds (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نحن ندرس هنا في جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا بكالوريوس الشرف في هندسة الطيران (5 سنين) و في السنة الرابعة يكون التخصص هو أحد ثلاث تخصصات
كهروإلكترونات Avionics
دفع و محركات Propulsion
تصميم و أنظمة Design And Systems

و سؤالي هو ما رأيكم في هذا التقسيم؟ 
و هل هو صحيح؟ مع ملاحظة أن تخصص المحركات مفصول من التصميم بدل أن يكونوا في تخصص واحد
و هل توجد جامعات بها نفس التقسيم؟؟
و إذا كان التقسيم خاطئا فما هو التقسيم الصحيح؟
و أرجو منكم الإفادة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MastaMinds (13 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو الإفادة من أصحاب الخبرة


----------



## أبو الوقاص (27 أغسطس 2011)

والله يا أخي أنا اتخرجت من قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والتخصصات كانت مقسمة كما ذكرت avionics , propulsion , Design And Systems والقسم مستنسخينه من أقسام هندسة الطيران بتركيا ودول أخرى .


----------



## MastaMinds (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الإفادة


----------



## MastaMinds (11 سبتمبر 2011)

آخر ما علمته هو أن التخصصات من المفترض أن تكون:
Aerodynamics/CFD
Structure Analysis
Performance
Propulsion
Control And Stability

معمول به في الدول الأوروبية و أمريكا


----------



## أبو الوقاص (13 سبتمبر 2011)

والله يا باش مهندس الدكتووور انتصار وجهة نظره أن التخصصين desgin & propulsion يضموهم مع بعض ويخلوهم تخصص واحد لأنو في امتحان الرخصة حتمتحن الستركشر كمان مع المحرك يعني لو ما درسته هسي حتدرسوا في المستقبل وهذا وجهة نظر دكتورنا الفاضل انتصار والتخصصين في بداية افتتاح القسم كانوا تخصص واحد لكن فصلوهو بعدين أظنها لقافة بعض الأساتزة لكن احتمال أ،ه تقسيم الخواجات يكون أخير والعلم عند الله .


----------



## MastaMinds (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هم قالوا إن Propulsion And Airframe حيؤدي إلى دمجنا مع تخصص ميكانيكا و هذا شيء صحيح على حسب المعلومات التي تحصلت عليها ففي بعض الجامعات يدرس الطالب هندسة ميكانيكية أولا ثم يتخصص Propulsion And Airframe


----------



## virtualknight (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل على الردود


----------

